

Anybody else getting 502 Error on Linode? - jagira


======
stevelosh
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/linode.com> says yes.

My Linode VPSes are still up though.

~~~
corin_
Even if it's only an issue effecting their own website (though I daresay it's
possible that some customers are seeing downtime on the VPSes, just not all?),
you'd think they would have mentioned it on <http://status.linode.com/> or
<https://twitter.com/Linode>

edit: Between my starting to write this comment and finishing it, their site
came back online

------
veeti
If anyone is wondering, this was probably caused by their "100000$ giveaway"
and the signups flooding their servers.

<http://blog.linode.com/2010/12/15/linode-100000-giveaway/>

------
jagira
This is frustrating!!!!

~~~
jagira
Booked it!!!!

